# I Get The Feeling I'm Being Watched ...



## troy_h (Jul 12, 2005)




----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Great picture! Thanks for sharing. Maybe you could put some info about the camera and taking pictures in the shrimp picture taking thread (stickied)?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Nice detail... I too would be interested in your techniques and camera being used.


----------



## kimbm04r (Apr 22, 2005)

Wow, great picture. I am sure I can't afford one that takes pictures like that but.....Please tell us your camera specs... We are all :ear: 's


----------



## troy_h (Jul 12, 2005)

The camera is a Panasonic FZ-20

As far as settings, f2.8, shutter speed 1/4, widest angle on lenses, macro mode.

I always use ISO 80, spot metering and focus for aquarium shots.

My basic technique comes from the lessons of many hours wasted chasing fish all over the tank with results that never made me happy because it doesn't work. It boils down to patience, persistence and available light.

I don't use flash anymore because I don't like the unatural effect, and setting up for one on most of my tanks is disruptive to the tank. I don't use hot lights either because they really tend to disrupt things. Since all my tanks are high light setups, for the most part I have enough light to work with usually.

I generally don't use tripods, I prefer to hold the camera right up against the glass whenever I can, the accessorie ring on the FZ-20 let's you get the lens right up to the glass within 1/4" or less, and if I can get the shot with the ring flat against the glass, I can still use it to steady the camera and get a crisp shot using the image stabilization.

I gotta tell ya, I really love this camera. Pretty much all the reviews put it above everything in it's price class. My wife has the FZ-5, which is basically the same camera with a few less features but still with a Leica lens and quite frankly the picture quality is the same. I looked at Canon's S2 IS, and went as high as the lower end SLR offerings before getting the FZ. The lens was the big selling point, I can shoot full zoom which is the 35mm equivalent of 435mm at f2.8. Get the cheapest SLR you can find, used even, and price that kind of glass for it and you'll see the dollar signs explode.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Is it ok for me to quote you in the photographing shrimp thread?


----------



## troy_h (Jul 12, 2005)

Quote away


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Thanks!


----------

